# Vortex Viper HS 2.5-10x44 BDC reticle



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I thought this would work for a new rifle build, but I'm looking for a little more magnification. Glass is in great shape, no scratches. The body shows slight ring marks.

2.5-10x44
Dead hold BDC reticle
30mm tube
Capped turrets
1/4 MOA adjustments
Great eye-relief

Comes with Vortex Full warrantee so if you're not happy with it, throw it on the ground, send it to them, and you'd have a brand new one.

$310 TYD

I'm in Virginia going to medical school, so the item will have to be shipped.

This is $429 at sportsmans

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...etail/Rifle-Scopes/prod999901361091/cat100738


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

SPF


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That would make for a good muzzy scope.:mrgreen:


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> That would make for a good muzzy scope.:mrgreen:


I'm selling it so I can out a 6-24x on my muzzy - you know, to really reach out and touch 'em. :mrgreen:


----------

